# Few Pots For Christmas



## RW Mackey (Dec 18, 2013)

Been awhile since I've posted anything, hunting season kinda got in the way. A few pots for some Christmas gifts. First three are Pig Nut Hickory from Scott (I got your Pig Nut) B, all are stabilized, really some great colors and grain.
Second group of pics, African Padeuk from Gilmer Woods, and a great piece of FBE from 
David Dobbs. FBE is stabilized.
Got a Brushed Copper over glass, Brushed Aluminum over glass, Frosted Bronze Glass over
Slate and Frosted Bronze Glass over glass. They all got a few feathers in em.

Roy

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## BrentWin (Dec 18, 2013)

There's going to be some happy boys and girls on Christmas morning!


----------



## ironman123 (Dec 18, 2013)

Good looking Pot calls there Roy.

Ray


----------



## myingling (Dec 18, 2013)

Real nice ,,, Some hunters are going to be happy


----------



## screaminskullcalls (Dec 19, 2013)

Nothing better than the sound of turkey yelps on Christmas morning! Nice lookin' callers!


----------



## Wildthings (Dec 19, 2013)

Very nice looking calls


----------



## JR Parks (Dec 22, 2013)

Looking good Roy!
Jim R


----------

